# Salomon SPK pros



## thorski (Aug 3, 2010)

View attachment 3904

Salomon SPK pros

View attachment 3905

View attachment 3906

View attachment 3907

Monster Booster Strap

View attachment 3908

Cushioned footbed


----------



## thorski (Aug 3, 2010)

View attachment 3913

Heel footbed=Super soft landings.

View attachment 3914

View attachment 3915

Lace up liner

View attachment 3916

Thick padding =No shin bang.

View attachment 3917

Rubber toe box= No toe bang.

Most comfortable boots i've ever had. I can ski everything on the mountain with no problem except small to medium sized pipes as they don't exist.
I tried the Dalbello Voodoo boots and they sucked.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 3, 2010)

do these have less forward tilt than an average boot? they seem to be standing up straighter than i expected.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 4, 2010)

Is this a gear review or are you selling these?


----------



## thorski (Aug 4, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Is this a gear review or are you selling these?



Review. Wasn't sure if this was the right forum or not. 
They do have less forward tilt than the average boot.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 4, 2010)

thorski said:


> I tried the Dalbello Voodoo boots and they sucked.



I personally love the VooDoo's


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 4, 2010)

thorski said:


> Review. Wasn't sure if this was the right forum or not.
> They do have less forward tilt than the average boot.



It's good to start the thread title with "Review" or "For Sale" ....


----------



## thorski (Aug 5, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I personally love the VooDoo's



They were killing my shins. I need tons of padding. They did ski well.

Duly noted Wa-loaf


----------

